# Sig Sauer throws down a $25,000 gauntlet in ‘The 365 Challenge’



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Sig Sauer throws down a $25,000 gauntlet in 'The 365 Challenge' (VIDEO)


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Sure hope they don't have problems with the trigger or firing pin failing, so many have had issues with the P365 but its a crap shoot maybe they got the problems fixed... Maybe not


----------

